# To the world you may be one person but to me you are the world



## ~ceLine~

*Γειά σας ..!!*


*Μπορείτε να το μεταφράσετε αυτό για εμένα παρακαλώ? *




_*To the world, you may be one person. But to me, you are the world._





*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,*



*Celine

**Moderator's note: This post and the next have been edited so that the multiple questions are given separate thread as per forum's rules. Please ask one question per thread in the future. Thank you *


----------



## ~ceLine~

*To the world, you may be one person. But to me, you are the world. = για το κόσμο εσύ μπορεί να είσαι ενα πρόσωπο άλλά για εμένα είσαι το κόσμο




είναι σωστά;;


----------



## ireney

*To the world, you may be one person. But to me, you are the world. = για το κόσμο εσύ μπορεί να είσαι ενα πρόσωπο άλλά για εμένα είσαι το κόσμο 
*Not bad but it should be = Για τον κόσμο μπορεί να είσαι ένα άτομο, αλλά για μένα είσαι ο κόσμος. There are other alternatives too.*


----------



## ~ceLine~

It's the first time that I was trying translating sentences like that. Thank you very much for your help.

By the way I didn't know that I cannot post so much quotes in the same thread. Sorry


----------



## oh_kristine

ireney said:


> Για τον κόσμο μπορεί να είσαι ένα άτομο, αλλά για μένα είσαι ο κόσμος.



γεια σε όλους

Why is it "μπορεί", Irene? I would expect "μπορείς"... 

 
xoxo


----------



## ~ceLine~

I paid attention now :S


----------



## Kevman

oh_kristine said:


> Why is it "μπορεί", Irene? I would expect "μπορείς"...


Παρ' ολο που δεν είμαι η Ειρήνη, μπορώ να σου απαντήσω, ω_χριστίν. 

There is an impersonal version of μπορεί which means "might" or "it is possible."

Μπορείς να είσαι ένα άτομο
_You can be a person / You are able to be a person

_ Μπορεί να είσαι άτομο
_You may be a person_
(i.e.: it might be the case that you are a person)


----------

